# Dent in arm



## brett8715 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello, about 2 weeks ago I noticed a dent in my left arm and it looks like the muscle has moved from that area down.  Anyone know what happened?  Here is a pic of it...

http://i60.tinypic.com/66lyk0.jpg

Thanks for any help as I could not find anything like this on google.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 29, 2015)

see a dr mayb a torn muscle but idk


----------

